# 5mm Rem Mag is Back



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington developed a 5MM (.20 caliber) rimfire back in 1970 when fur prices were good. Remington's 5MM rifles came in a clip model 591, and a tubular feed model, the 592. And like all other new calibers in the last 40 years I blew a weeks pay and bought one; the 591.

The hot little round, close in performance to today's 17HMR, was a flop and Remington discontined it in 1974. About 5 years later the ammo was impossible to find. A box of 50 rimfires went for $25 to $30 bucks in the early 80s, then to $75 a box as a collectors item just last year. I still have 2 boxes of the old shells, circa about 1977.

For awhile you couldn't give the 5MMs away. Then the wildcatters firgured out how to rechamber and make new bolts in small centerfire calibers and the guns had a surge of popularity for a brief time. I sold my old 591 during that time period.

See how Chuck Hawks compares the 17 HMR, 5MM MAG, and the 22MAG:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/magnum_rimfire_comparison.htm

This March, Aguila, a Mexican ammo manufacturer, reintroduced the 5MM Remington Magnum Rimfire ammo. The very day the news came out on the internet I got on the web, found a beautiful used un-scoped model 592 and bought it. Later I got some 5MM MAG ammo from Midway.

I took it out yesterday and shot a few. I did good, even with the open sights. The new ammo has 200 fps over the old and at 200 yards it shoots pretty good. I'm putting a vintage 70s Weaver Scope on it and will report back.










20 years ago my brother give me his 5MM for a stock refinish. Now I s'pose I'll have to finish.

The 5MM is a nice round; Anyone else have one?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey , Stay outa that secret spot. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Hey , Stay outa that secret spot. :wink:


Sorry, I was there yesterday and 3 pickups with Utah license plates pulling 5th wheelers, pulling ATV trailers, and 2 big four-door diesels loaded with guys horn-hunting (hee haw) asked me what the hell I was doin' out there? So I didn't stay long.

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

